# Puppy Crate - Good/Bad



## Louisa K (Sep 30, 2008)

Just wondered what peoples views were on having a crate for a puppy, are they a good idea?

I should be picking up a pug puppy next month and am unsure on whether or not to purchase one of these 'crates'


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

i ask this a week ago and the genrel opinion they say that it is a gud idea b'cuz it helps to house train as a dog shudn't mess in their own bed...... plus it give the dog it own space..... also its save on the chewing if the pup chews.....

i sure someone else will come along and give u a load more info just w8......

hope i helped tho...


----------



## Feebs (Jan 16, 2009)

The Dogs Trust where we're adopting our puppy from highly recommend crating and even offer to lend a crate to you to try if you're not sure. They gave us an information sheet telling how to use it correctly as it should never be used for punishment or time outs. From what I've read, there was no option for me, I'm 100% for it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I would highly recommend using a crate, my pup loves her crate. My pup has been house trained twice as fast as my dog who wasn't crated and it also stops them chewing/eating everything in sight.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Good I'd say I didnt have crates with my 1st 3 dogs & it took longer to house train, plus if you have unwanted visitors you dont want interacting with your pup he can be put safe in his crate.

I have a friend who came with her son who was always too rough no matter how many times he's was told when mine were pups, his mum couldn't see he was doing any wrong even when it was explained he was too rough, they'd never had dogs themselves.

So when ever I knew they were visiting my pups were in their crates till the visit was over, that way it saved a major arguement & me drop kicking the kid through the front door!

Once used to the crate the dog will choose to go lay in there to rest all of mine do.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Definitely the best idea!!!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

very good idea! keeps puppy safe, keeps house safe, gives the dog its on space, housetrains faster.

just never use for punishment, as then the dog associates the cage as somewhere to go when its been bad.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

This question does crop up a lot.

Crate training is an excellent way to keep your puppy safe and give them 'quiet time'. Just so long as they are not used as 'punishment' areas


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are a good idea, saves loads of hassle, helps house train them and your know they are safe and sound while you pop out and not chewing something dangerous


----------



## Louisa K (Sep 30, 2008)

Excellent thanks alot everyone, shall be purchasing on of these then! lol


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

best thing we every bought, would recommend it


----------

